# GH for women?



## MissSteele

Hi everyone, I'm new to the site - but been having quite a good delve around... Just wondered if any ladies had much experience of GH? I'm looking to start a bulking cycle soon but have been advised it might be better to use when dieting - is this correct?(i think this partly due to cost and the fat loss...) also could do with advice on doses - which i have read a little about in other threads... and what are the negative sides or do these just come with overuse? If anyone has any experience of it I'd appreciate yr thoughts...

thank you!

Fx


----------



## 3752

start with 1iu then maybe up it to 2iu but the amount of muscle you have fran 2iu would be max dose.


----------



## MissSteele

wow thanks for the quick reply - what about sides paul - dont want to end up in a panic stricken mess (again!) lol x


----------



## 3752

the sides with GH for women at the doses i mentioned above initially would be water retention but this will dissapear to an extent after a week or so.....other sides would be improved skin/hair/nails there are very few bad sides with GH and women due to the very low dose needed....


----------



## big_jim_87

this may be a silly question but why do women have to use such a low dosage?


----------



## MissSteele

Thats great - thanks. Is there much difference in using it as a tool to gain - or is it more effective using it to hold on to the muscle when yr dieting? And if you used it for both would it possibly make it less effective when you diet? if thats make sense...


----------



## LittleChris

Bloody hell looking in great shape MissSteele!!!


----------



## skinnyfat

LittleChris said:


> Bloody hell looking in great shape MissSteele!!!


absolutely! its ironic the newbie title 

Steel indeed!


----------



## MissSteele

skinnyfat said:


> absolutely! its ironic the newbie title
> 
> Steel indeed!


lol thank you muchly! - but thats all pretty well hidden at the mo!! x


----------



## big_jim_87

MissSteele said:


> lol thank you muchly! - *but thats all pretty well hidden at the mo!!* x


you fat cow! lol


----------



## MissSteele

big_jim_87 said:


> you fat cow! lol


lol get lost! that diet was way too long!


----------



## big_jim_87

shut up fatty!


----------



## 3752

big_jim_87 said:


> this may be a silly question but why do women have to use such a low dosage?


they don't have to but the sides are much worse than with men when they use higher doses water retention being the main one....plus they really don't need much more than 2iu....i have heard of very muscular women taking 4iu though....



MissSteele said:


> Thats great - thanks. Is there much difference in using it as a tool to gain - or is it more effective using it to hold on to the muscle when yr dieting? And if you used it for both would it possibly make it less effective when you diet? if thats make sense...


GH is more effective when used long term.....it is not a magic bullet but it will in my opinion when used correctly be a great asset both off season and pre-comp


----------



## big_jim_87

Pscarb said:


> they don't have to but the sides are much worse than with men when they use higher doses *water retention being the main one*....plus they really don't need much more than 2iu....i have heard of very muscular women taking 4iu though....
> 
> GH is more effective when used long term.....it is not a magic bullet but it will in my opinion when used correctly be a great asset both off season and pre-comp


ahhh gochya.


----------



## MissSteele

Well, how very rude!! haven't you got boys stuff to attend to about tv shows, chain saws etc...

a girls gotta grow!


----------



## big_jim_87

MissSteele said:


> Well, how very rude!! haven't you got boys stuff to attend to about tv shows, chain saws etc...
> 
> a girls gotta grow!


no i dnt post up in them i get more kiks out of calling fit women fattys lol


----------



## MissSteele

Pscarb said:


> they don't have to but the sides are much worse than with men when they use higher doses water retention being the main one....plus they really don't need much more than 2iu....i have heard of very muscular women taking 4iu though....
> 
> GH is more effective when used long term.....it is not a magic bullet but it will in my opinion when used correctly be a great asset both off season and pre-comp


I'm super prone to water retention- even cheat meals take a good few days for the water to come off.

thanks for the advice paul


----------



## MissSteele

big_jim_87 said:


> no i dnt post up in them i get more kiks out of calling fit women fattys lol


well, i'll keep that in mind! lol


----------



## 3752

MissSteele said:


> I'm super prone to water retention- even cheat meals take a good few days for the water to come off.
> 
> thanks for the advice paul


thats because you don't have the right cheat meals:whistling:


----------



## MissSteele

point taken! lol... ive always been the same tho... tried no salt, no dairy - makes no difference - so i've just given up with it! i always thought the idea was just to eat something you want to...


----------



## 3752

yes and no...but in saying this the way you diet Fran any high carb cheat meal will cause water retention but this happens with everyone, the water should then drop off in 2-3 days which is fine.....


----------



## MissSteele

Pscarb said:


> yes and no...but in saying this the way you diet Fran any high carb cheat meal will cause water retention but this happens with everyone, the water should then drop off in 2-3 days which is fine.....


can take up to 4-5 days with me... a little longer than most... and sometimes its all in my face! very attractive! lol

i think its just me! i know some men are prone to it too - but i do seem to hang on to it longer... even tho i drink 4-6 lts water a day... oh well - dosen't really matter at the minute- but next diet i might try tracking how i react a bit better. Tho i bet i still eat cake for my cheat meal!


----------



## GBLiz

from my experience / understanding, GH can compliment either a bulking or cutting cycle- it all comes down to affordability! Which is why more people save it to diet with. But it appears to boost the effect of whatever you're trying to do e.g if used on a cut it enhances the fat burner and holds onto muscle; if used on a bulk it increases the effect of other compunds you may be using


----------



## Trouble

2iu seems like a really low dosage for Chinese Generic or would that be for Nordtropin Pharma? And would it be best to help with fat loss or muscle building? As a brand new girl I await your blazing.


----------



## 3752

The problem with generic GH is that there is no certainty to the dose so by starting as low as 2iu you can safely gauge the sides, you certainly would not use more than this dose if using genuine pharma GH......


----------



## Trouble

Thank you Paul, your reputation precedes you!


----------

